# huge tank setup



## veriluxxx (Feb 6, 2006)

im thinking about doing a 50% water, 50% terrarium type setup. I would like a pacman frog, some red eyed tree frogs and some turtles. in the water part I would have some fish. What fish do you recommend? Also will the frogs and turtles live together peacefully?


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

shot afew salamanders in there also afew other things and will look fritty cool.....


----------



## veriluxxx (Feb 6, 2006)

studmuffin992 said:


> shot afew salamanders in there also afew other things and will look fritty cool.....


yea good thinking, I wanna put a boatload of creatures in there and have a little mini ecosystem replicating the rivers and lakes in south america


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Wont the pacman eat the tree frogs.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah sounds nice but thats gonna be alot of work!! those are pretty dirty animals(turtles especially) and it works in the wild but in a glass enclousure? idk? and i dont think a pacman frog would go well there... those things i always see alone(theres a reason for that)


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

cant mix with turtles. turtles will eat the frogs and/or the sallies.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

turtles (especially in the 6" range) might also attempt to snap those fish...


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

the pacman frog will eat anything that can fit in its mouth, which is likke everything, so id rule that out


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> the pacman frog will eat anything that can fit in its mouth, which is likke everything, so id rule that out


x2 love pacmans, stick with the tree frogs if you want to add a couple of frogs.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Get a few posion dart frogs with fish in the water.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

get a tall tank and make i waterfall/river setup with some anoles, newts, etc


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

any 1 have any pics of there reptile tanks mayb some 1 has a waterfall in theres and wants to show off afew shots?


----------

